# Free Repair Manuals



## usmcgrunt

With summer coming,I thought it would be a good time to post this old thread for all the new forum members.It has a lot of older,hard to find information.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another forum I use a lot posted a cool web Site with Service info and Data sheets on Darn Near everything. I found service info specific to my out boards as well as for my Car, lawn mower,chain saw,trimmers,snow blowers,tractors,you name it.Just click on the "small engine repair reference center" icon and have fun.

It is a Free service and open to public and LOADED with helpful Information, Manuals, Service data etc..!

Go to: http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

P.W. : public

Search by type, brand, model, etc. They are all in PDF format so you can save them for future refference....

A great resource of information for the do it yourself person.


----------



## RockG

*great site*

Great site grunt... thanks for posting..... will bookmark it for sure !!!


----------



## ptmike

grunt, can't get logged into the site. any ideas.


----------



## usmcgrunt

ptmike said:


> grunt, can't get logged into the site. any ideas.


I just came from there without a problem.Be sure to use lower case letters when entering user and password.


----------



## ptmike

still can't get on the or find the sign in page, I think i am on the wrong site. I did use the link that was posted. ???????. mike.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello Mike,this is the correct web address and sign in info.Not sure why you are having a problem.Sorry.

http://search.ebscohost.com/

Sign in name - marshall

Password - public


----------



## ptmike

I am getting the ebsco host page,but no small engine icon or sign in point. listings are coming up for auto repair ect, but that's it.I must be doing something wrong or missing something, thanks mike.


----------



## usmcgrunt

From the page with auto repair and etc,look to the far right and there should be a title of-"small engine repair reference center".Click on that title to open another page with the small engine information catagories.


----------



## ptmike

must not work in wisconsin, I have tried everything, no luck. mike.


----------



## ptmike

got it, ran it on google and a different home page came up. mine came up as a badger link home page. http://www.usgwarchives.org/ny/nyfiles.htm
this is what i got and it worked. thank's for the help, mike.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Glad you finally got it to work Mike.Now I'm confused!That web site takes me to different county information in New York State.As long as it works for you-I'm satisfied.


----------



## ptmike

http://search.ebscohost.com/login.aspx?site=serrc. sorry i hit my wifes web site for her ancestry look up. the above site is the one i found, thanks mike.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Thank you.I'm glad you were finally able to log in and hope you find it a useful site for future reference.


----------



## sboricic

*bump*

Bump.

I thought I'd move this back up near the top for new members thanks to USMCGRUNT.


----------



## usmcgrunt

sboricic said:


> Bump.
> 
> I thought I'd move this back up near the top for new members thanks to USMCGRUNT.


Thank you sboricic for heads up,I try to post this every spring for those not aware of the library.


----------



## WildcatKY

*grunt*

Can you tell me how to get into this site? I hit the hyperlink and got the log in page, how do you log in? I don't see any place to register for an account?
Any help appreciated. Thanks, WildcatKY


----------



## usmcgrunt

WildcatKY said:


> Can you tell me how to get into this site? I hit the hyperlink and got the log in page, how do you log in? I don't see any place to register for an account?
> Any help appreciated. Thanks, WildcatKY


You don't have to register for an account.Just enter (marshall) as the user name and (public) as the password.Both are lower case letters.After logging in,look for the small engine reference center icon on the right side of the page and click it.The manuals are for older machines and not complete but do come in handy once in a while.Hope this helps.


----------



## WildcatKY

usmcgrunt said:


> You don't have to register for an account.Just enter (marshall) as the user name and (public) as the password.Both are lower case letters.After logging in,look for the small engine reference center icon on the right side of the page and click it.The manuals are for older machines and not complete but do come in handy once in a while.Hope this helps.


Thanks usmcgrunt! It worked

WildcatKY


----------



## earlbenz

*Thanks!*

usmcgrunt - you have been agreat heap already. I followed your link for manuals and find the one I needed for a Tecumseh H50 for my 20 year old chipper/vac.


----------



## usmcgrunt

earlbenz said:


> usmcgrunt - you have been agreat heap already. I followed your link for manuals and find the one I needed for a Tecumseh H50 for my 20 year old chipper/vac.


Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk Earl.:wave:We hope you stick around and get to know the great group of people here.


----------

